# Virtual Cockpit Change Colours/Theme



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi guys.

I was wondering how come some owners have this colour scheme on their maps: 









When some (including mine) look like this: 









Mine is far harsher, less subtle... however I would prefer the subtle, pastel-like colour scheme.

Both cars are MY15 TT. 
Mine is fully updated with VC 295 and 1339. 
The colours have been like this since purchase.

Appreciate any input,
Thanks


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mine is like the top 1,i didnt have mine done at the dealer and yes its a lot more subtle to yours,dont know what the difference is apart from looks


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine is like the top as well.

There is a day and night mode but the bottom one doesn't look like the night version. It's also worth noting the top pic is a wide view of a largely rural area and the bottom one is a zoomed in view of an urban area (see the scale bottom right).


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

KevC said:


> Mine is like the top as well.
> 
> There is a day and night mode but the bottom one doesn't look like the night version. It's also worth noting the top pic is a wide view of a largely rural area and the bottom one is a zoomed in view of an urban area (see the scale bottom right).


For comparison, this is my night time view, when zoomed out. Also, important to note, the animation of the roads, its outlines even.. it's all different. I am confused why mine looks like it does. 









Here is a photo of a 2017 TTRS in Australia. Seems like the colours of the maps in Australia all seem to be this aggressive colour. I hope that's not the case, and I can change it somehow.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

There are a couple of different traffic modes. The live traffic one and the standard map view. The road colours are definitely different in those.

Standard map view colours roads up depending on main routes and side roads.
Traffic view is like the first picture with the roads coloured green, orange and red depending on traffic flow.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

KevC said:


> There are a couple of different traffic modes. The live traffic one and the standard map view. The road colours are definitely different in those.
> 
> Standard map view colours roads up depending on main routes and side roads.
> Traffic view is like the first picture with the roads coloured green, orange and red depending on traffic flow.


Hmm interesting. Would the traffic view affect the colours of the landscape too? Or just the roads?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I can't remember as I only ever tried the standard view once when my Audi Connect deal had run out and I lost the live traffic. I renewed it the day after so I'm not sure if the map colours were different, sorry.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

-BigMac- said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I was wondering how come some owners have this colour scheme on their maps:
> View attachment 1
> ...


The upper one is electric range theme. You can notice that the pointer is not at the bottom. This theme is good for EV so that you know what is maximum distance you can go. If you like EV theme it would be fine providing you can accept pointer at different lcation and no 3D building.

Cheers


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Mokorx said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.
> ...


How do you set electric range theme?


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

-BigMac- said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> > -BigMac- said:
> ...












View attachment 3


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Seems odd to have an electric range option when that range is zero. It's not a hybrid. The OP's car is MY2015 so I'd be surprised if that was in the menu options.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

KevC said:


> Seems odd to have an electric range option when that range is zero. It's not a hybrid. The OP's car is MY2015 so I'd be surprised if that was in the menu options.


Yeaaaa mine's not a hybrid. The only option I have is standard.. why would TTRS etc. have an "electric range" option? Seems odd


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MIB 5F - Adaptation Channel 30B "Vehicle configuration-advanced_range_display"
Change to ON

Electrical Range will then appear in the "map display" selection


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> MIB 5F - Adaptation Channel 30B "Vehicle configuration-advanced_range_display"
> Change to ON
> 
> Electrical Range will then appear in the "map display" selection


So you can code hack the ability to show a range that you don't have or need? Sounds like a good idea


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> MIB 5F - Adaptation Channel 30B "Vehicle configuration-advanced_range_display"
> Change to ON
> 
> Electrical Range will then appear in the "map display" selection


Will there be a "range 0km" marked anywhere? Or does it just change the colours of the map, for some reason?

If the range isn't mentioned anywhere, then this could be what I'm looking for!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

-BigMac- said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > MIB 5F - Adaptation Channel 30B "Vehicle configuration-advanced_range_display"
> ...


I really don't know, sorry. I just found the adaptation for you.
I guess you'll have to have had an EV to understand what purpose it serves or exactly what it displays.
One thing I did notice, it doesn't seem to have a 3D view.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

pcbbc said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > pcbbc said:
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate the time and effort you have put in to source the adaptation.

So it seems, it is the electric range colour palette, but in 3D view.. this has already raised more questions than answers


----------

